# Mystic Blue 330i is Here!!



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, the truck delivered our new Mystic Blue 330i to the dealer today...in the middle of a nasty spring snow squall!! This car will be my wife's daily driver, and our weekend/evening fun car. The specifics:

*Mystic Blue/Grey Leather
*Sport Package
*Premium Package
*Bi-Xenon
*Steptronic (my wife bought the car, so she got to choose!)
*Cold Weather Package

It's beautiful, even covered in slush....We're taking delivery on Thursday, but here's a shot from this afternoon, taken at the dealer's set-up area (more photos to follow once I pick it up and we get some sun!)


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Very beautiful sedan BikeGuy1. The more I see mystic blue the more I like it. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

your car looks amazing:thumbup: Post more pics as soon as possible, mystic blue looks great!


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Took Delivery Today!!*

Here are a few shots, taken just after I picked the car up this morning..enjoy!!


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Shot #2*

Shot #2


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Shot #3*

Shot #3


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Shot #4*

Shot #4


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks great, enjoy!


----------



## BikeGuy1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks, piku!


----------



## 84tiger (Feb 9, 2003)

*Mystic blue*

The color looks fantastic in the sunshine. Great looking car!:thumbup:


----------



## magnetic1 (Jul 1, 2002)

Reminds me of Avus Blue... VERY nice indeed


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I can't wait to get my Mystic Blue.

Yours looks great indeed :thumbup: 

Have fun riding around in one outstanding looking automobile!

Zed


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

if mystic blue didn't look so similar to the wife's midnight blue mica miata, i'd get mystic blue on my 330i. great color!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations ! 

BTW, is that front spoiler part of the Sport Package ?

It used to be the front of the 'old' M Aerodynamic Package here. Unfortunately they didn't put it on the 'stock' sedan after the facelift.


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

Alex: Yes, the front spoiler is included in the 330i/330ix sport package. The package also includes different side sills and a different rear valance from the non-sport models.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks really good . . . I really like the Mystic blue :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Sharp color! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Sweet. Definitely two thumbs up. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

-Peter


----------



## CarFreak (Oct 8, 2002)

Love the color! Good luck w/the new car:thumbup:


----------



## 2b9m3w (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice car!

I really like the color. May have to reconsider the Silver Gray Metallic....

Have fun!!


----------

